# Net use on a pier



## seejay (May 10, 2009)

I read in an earlier thread about releasing a fish by lowering the net to the water. Whats the trick for getting the fish into the net when caught? Maybe a dumb question but I only fish from piers and jetty's when I visit during vacation.


----------



## alfinez (Apr 24, 2010)

I've seen this done on the pier before, you'd have to lower the net into the water and who ever is holding the pole would have to lean over the rail and sort of maneuver the fish over the top of the net....then the person holding the net has to pull up to put the fish in..make sure you purchase the net that's like a pot..not a dip net cause ofcoarse that won't work.... if you go to you tube and look up pensacola pier fishing you will for sure see some one do it... most of them do how ever use a very large treble like hook to snag the fish in this manner, but their are a few vids that show some one using this pot like net...

TIGHT LINES!!


----------



## lxa690 (Oct 22, 2009)

Just Google 'pier net' and you will see what is being used.


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

> *seejay (25/04/2010)*I read in an earlier thread about releasing a fish by lowering the net to the water. <span style="font-weight: bold;">Whats the trick for getting the fish into the net when caught? Maybe a dumb question but I only fish from piers and jetty's when I visit during vacation.


That's a good question if you've never seen it done.
Basically you just need to tire a fish out, or at least have it fairly under control.
The netman has to be ready, and let the net just under the surface (a foot or two).

Then just as the fish swims over the net, he lifts it and the fish is in the bag so to speak ;-)

With smaller fish it's easier than gaffing.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Get Reel (May 29, 2010)

Any suggestions on a good size net to buy? and what a reasonable price would be? I've seen a lot of different prices, and im not sure whether the cheaper ones are just as good or not.


----------



## foxbo (Oct 4, 2007)

Mine is a 4' diameter netand has landed several big Reds. Might want to tie a weight on the bottom of the net, this helps cut down on the swing in windy weather.


----------



## Get Reel (May 29, 2010)

Alright, appreciate it.

Thanks.


----------

